# + nm Metallic Butterfly Rose Tail x + nm Metallic Variegated Feather Tail - July 4th Hatch



## Phoenix Rosetails (Aug 8, 2020)

The results of this crossing are:
-So far just about every fry has a black rim.
-There were no fry without metallic sheen, indicating one of the parents has to be + + but not showing yellow. (No green.) Edit: Yellow is a slower color to develop, and some are definitely showing the results of that.

*Black* (Suspected Black lace because mother ended up being a closet marble, changing a month after breeding and black lace is always marble.) - The fry are pure black with a black rim cellophane anal and cadual.
-Most of the blacks ended up turning green! Fish dieties must love me.

*Platinum* (Opaque white + metallic) - Also turned green! Little opals.

*Cellophane* (Or the fry haven't decided what color they want to be yet, at the 35 day mark.) -These still haven't decided what color they want to be, lol.

Black reduced *blue* similar to mother.
Black based *blue*.
*Silver* (Highly metallic steel blue or black reduced something.) - Still aren't deciding what color they want to finally be.

Some true deep greens showed up along side the regular (need light source) version.
*Gold/Coppers*- leading me to believe that the parents are both steel? Dad looks turquoise, mother looks teal although I classify her as one metallic copy she could have two. Male had a copper parent, sometimes microscope required for blues. Some golds are still holding, I'm not sure about coppers yet.

*Marble-* While not koi, some are quite obviously going to be marbles of some variety of color.


I bred a gorgeous Thailand Import:
Suspected turquoise but possibly confirmed steel blue, piebald butterfly. (Opaque?)









To a female bred in New York with partial mystery genetics but excellent fins:









I'd like to use this thread to update over time to include pics/vids of the fry. We are at day 35 now. Here is a pic of a black reduced blue fry. Cute blue lip!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

wow, they're beautiful!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, but your description is confusing.

Your title said "metallic butterfly rose tail". But your male doesn't look metallic, nor rose. He might look shiny like metallics, but irids are like that, especially turquoise/green. And he looks to be a DT (split caudal and long dorsal), not a butterfly.

The picture is unclear. So I can't really tell if your female is feather/rose. But she is not variegated. She is a fairly solid turquoise. Her full mask might indicate metallic genes. And her long dorsal suggests she carries DT genes.

I'm sorry. I'm not trying to dispute what you're saying. I'm thinking, perhaps you might have posted the wrong pictures.

And to avoid misperception;
Black lace is not necessarily marble. I've had quite a few laces (orchids, and butterflies) through the years, none of which were marbles (I try to avoid marbles). 

The only black that is associated with marbles, to my experience, is super black. I bought a few pairs from different breeders located in different areas, all of which produced marbles.


----------



## Phoenix Rosetails (Aug 8, 2020)

So many of the fry are starting to mature and they are absolutely stunning metallics. Many of the fry are developing a really nice butterfly pattern and the ray splitting is subperb! I'm so excited to share some of the results and it's so time consuming getting all of them. I've been steadily trickling videos onto my channel but here are some of the pics!

While I chose solid looking fry to initially photograph, due to the nature of how guanophores work, the symmetrical split sometimes doesn't show in photos, such as the case with the female. Videos show her more clearly. So some of these developed a very apparent color split later.








Lol 'failling stars.' Oh well I was tired. MOVING ON

The rays are starting to widen on some of them like a blooming flower. I also received an amazing surprise, that some of the golden fry developed bicolored eyes with cyan bottoms and golden tops.









A few of the bettas have really beautiful amethyst or purple top layer and fin edge without the presence of red or redwash under light. (There are redwash bettas in the bunch, but most are not.) Since some of the fry are true greens, not requiring a light source and easily visible across the room as greens, I'm going to breed the amethyst toward true purple that doesn't need to be under light to be so visible. I've been contemplating for a while what factors lead them to be this hue. They have deep golden eyes but not split, only the golden (pale green?) fry have split eyes. It has to do something with the presence of yellow combined with another trait. Some that display a degree of this trait are butterflies with the outer edge being green which is pretty rare. 😄

I have so many other 'types' of greens from this pairing as well. While genetically the same and expressed to different degrees, modified by either being a paler or blacker hue beneath, they are so vast in their expression.

I'm not sure if I am allowed youtube video posts which capture them better, so I'll have to go back and add more pictures. Just wish I had a better camera, haha. The 'opal' greens need to be seen!


----------

